# Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?



## Leech (17. August 2017)

So,

ich werde mal kurz meinen Machweg zum Angler skizzieren, und  euch dann die Fragen stellen.
Nun erwerbe ich die Fischereierlaubnis und daraus ergeben sich ein paar Fragen, die ich im nächsten Zeitraum hier (oder auf anderere Threads verteilt) einstellen werde.


Nun gehts an meinen ersten Fischereischein (dazu hab ich mir wie in meinem anderen Thread beschrieben) auch schon eine Spinnrute gekauft.

Hierzu jetzt ein paar Fragen:
Welche Angelschnur nutze ich sinnvoll für welche Art des Angelns (im Privatbereich habe ich bis jetzt immer 'irgendwelche' Schnur genommen, die mir in die Hand gedrückt wurde)?

Hierbei am interessanten sind:
- Schnur für Feederangeln (werde ich mit meiner alten Rute wohl machen)
- Schnur für Spinnangelei

Brandungs- und Meeresangeln lassen wir erstmal weg - komme ich eh ersteinmal nicht dazu.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*

Wenn du die Boardsuche benutzt findest du erschöpfende Antworten.


----------



## Leech (17. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du die Boardsuche benutzt findest du erschöpfende Antworten.



Guter Hinweis. Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können...
#q


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*

Naja , wo er Recht hat, hat er... 
Welche Schnur hängt wesentlich von der Entfernung ab in der du fischt und von der genauen Methode, den Umständen. Mit Feeder vs Spinnfischen ist es nicht getan. Willkommen in der Welt der Angler 
Eine geflochtene Schnur für die Spinnrute täte ich mir aber schon zulegen
Die alten Threads sind zu empfehlen.
Es gibt keine universellen Schnüre, einsetzen richtig sie  du musst


----------



## Stulle (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*

Also erstmal hast du den Paragraphen nicht richtig verstanden, und ich würde dir raten das nicht nur nicht zu wiederholen sondern auch nicht so öffentlich drüber zu schreiben. 

2. Im Wesentlichen Mono für Grund und Posen fischen. Geflecht aktives fischen.

Ausnahmen giebt es hauptsächlich für sehr große oder kurze Distanz wo dann die dehnung zum Problem wird oder dringend benötigt ist.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*

Hallo Leech,
für die meisten Angelarten kann man sowohl Geflochtene als auch Monoschnüre einsetzen - es ist einfach eine Frage des Geschmacks. 

Geflochtene Schnur ist bei gleicher Tragkraft dünner und hat keine Dehnung. Das bedeutet man hat einen besseren Kontakt zum Köder und kann weiter werfen, der Anhieb geht besser durch. 
Die Nachteile: Geflochtene Schnur ist nicht sehr "abriebfest", ist also empfindlicher. Die nicht vorhandene Dehnung ist im Drill ein Nachteil, weil sie die Fluchten des Fisches nicht so gut abpuffert. Weiteres Detail: Geflochtene Schnur schwimmt grundsätzlich, das kann z.B. beim Posenangeln manchmal ein Nachteil sein. Es gibt auch sinkende Geflechtschnüre - das "sinken" wird aber durch Tragkraft-Verlust erkauft, weil ein fremndes Material mit eingeflochten werden muss. 

Monofile Schnur ist bei gleicher Tragkraft dicker als Geflochtene und hat reichlich "Dehnung". Das ist manchmal ein Vorteil z.B. im Drill und wenn wir es mit Hindernissen zu tun haben (Muschelbänke, Kanten etc.) und manchmal ein Nachteil: Bisserkennung beim Spinnfischen. Auch beim Angeln auf weite Distanz schluckt die Dehnung einiges weg, d.h. wenn man auf 100m Distanz feedern möchte, hat monofile Schnur schon auch Nachteile. 

Man kann auch eine Kombination aus beiden fischen in dem man eine sogenannte "Schlagschnur" einsetzt. Dabei knotet man eine gewisse Länge monofiler Schnur an die Geflochtene Schnur und versucht so beide Vorteile zu vereinen. Meistens macht man das, wenn man auf den ersten Metern ein wirklich abriebfestes Material benötigt - z.B. bei starken Hindernissen etc. 

Ich persönlich bin beim Thema Schnur völlig leidenschaftslos. Sie ist einfach nur ein Werkzeug - und ich wähle das Werkzeug welches ich halt gerade für meinen Einsatzzweck brauche. 

Hier hast du mal eine kleine Übersicht, wie meine Kombos im Moment ausgestattet sind: 


Hechtspinnrute: Geflochtene 0,15er 
Forellenspinnrute 1: Mono, 0,25er
Forellenspinnrute 2: Geflochtene 0,10er
Zanderspinnrute: Geflochtene 0,12er
Aalrute: Mono 0,38er
Karpfenrute: Mono 0,35er - 2 Rutenlängen Schlagschnur 0,50er
Feederrute: Mono 0,33er
Posenrute: Mono 0,30er
Wallerrute: Geflochtene 0,55er 
Pilkrute Ostsee / schwere Hechtspinnrute: Geflochtene 0,20er
Pilkrute Norwegen: Geflochtene 0,25er 

Ich habe auch viele Rollen, die Ersatzspulen haben. Diese habe ich zum Teil dann alternativ bespult. D.h. ich kann bei Bedarf blitzschnell zwischen Mono und Geflecht hin und herwechseln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*

Die Stärke der Schnur hängt immer in Abhängigkeit zu den Gegebenheiten. 

Faktoren: Fischarten im Gewässer, Struktur des Gewässers, Methode

So wird traditionell auf Weißfische eher leichter geangelt, sprich mit Schnüren von 0,10 mm bis 0,20 mm. Dabei spielt auch die Jahreszeit eine Rolle. Im Winter sind die Fische durch den verlangsamten Stoffwechsel träge, langsam, in Zeitlupe unterwegs. Sie bringen die Kraft für den Drill nicht Zustande, wie du ihn vielleicht aus dem Sommer kennst. Also gehst du mit der Schnur leichter. Sie fällt weniger auf, bietet aber auch weniger  "Angriffsfläche" für Wind und Wellen.

Fürs Feedern:

Winkelpicker Hindernisfreies Gewässern 0,14 mm - 0,16 mm
Winkelpicker Hindernisse im Gewässer ( viel Kraut etc ) 0,18mm - 0,20mm

leichte Feederrute (60gr WG ) 0,18mm - 0,22mm
mittlere Feederrute (-100gr WG) 0,20mm-0,22mm
schwere Feederrute ( -140gr WG ) 0,22mm-0,28mm
Heavy Feederrute (-250 Gramm ) 0,24 mm-0,30 mm

Abrieb kann dabei auch ein Faktor sein, wenn viele Kanten im See sind oder Muschelbänke, Schotterstraßen unter Wasser etc,.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Leech (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fürs Feedern:
> 
> leichte Feederrute (60gr WG ) 0,18mm - 0,22mm
> mittlere Feederrute (-100gr WG) 0,20mm-0,22mm
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Dann werde ich mir fürs Feedern einfach mal eine 20 mm Mono-Schnur zulegen - weil ich nur leicht Feedern will für den Anfang zum üben.
Die Erklärungen hören sich gut und hilfreich an. Danke Fantastic.
Ggf kann ich hier ja später noch dickere Schnur zulegen.

Fürs Spinnfisch hab ich zusammsenfassend jetzt rausgelesen - es geht sowohl als auch. 
Dafür werd ich dann mal eine 20 mm Monoschnur anvisieren (scheint so der gesunde Durchschnitt).
Bezüglich der geflochtenen Schnur werde ich mal mit der Kogha-Angelschnur testen auch mit 20 mm Durchmesser.

Danke für die Tipps und übersteht das regnerische Wochenende gut. Ich werd mal meine Köder sortieren gehen und vielleicht auch mal im Pool testlaufen lassen (sind ja keine Fisch drin - juckt also niemanden :q).


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



> Fürs Spinnfisch hab ich zusammsenfassend jetzt rausgelesen - es geht sowohl als auch.
> Dafür werd ich dann mal eine 20 mm Monoschnur anvisieren (scheint so der gesunde Durchschnitt).
> Bezüglich der geflochtenen Schnur werde ich mal mit der Kogha-Angelschnur testen auch mit 20 mm Durchmesser.



0,20er Mono geht beim Spinnfischen nur für die sehr leichte Angelei auf Forelle und Barsch.

Wenns Hechte sein sollen nimmst du besser so ungefähr eine 0,35er Mono 

Bei der Geflochtenen ist es genau andersrum  Da ist eine 0,20er zum Spinnfischen schon fast zu dick. 
Mit einer 0,15er bist du für die meisten Situationen ganz gut gerüstet


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mit einer 0,15er bist du für die meisten Situationen ganz gut gerüstet



Jo, die dann in "echt" auch 0,28mm bis 0,30mm hat!
Geflochtene daher eher nach Tragkraft kaufen, als nach geschummelten  Durchmesser!

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, die dann in "echt" auch 0,28mm bis 0,30mm hat!
> Geflochtene daher eher nach Tragkraft kaufen, als nach geschummelten  Durchmesser!
> 
> Jürgen



Gibt es eigtl. einen Hersteller der sich daran hält ? Habe mal tests über Stroft gelesen und selbst dort gab es schon gute Abweichungen. 

Rechtlich geht das doch sogar Richtung arglistige Täuschung.....


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*

@Fantastic Fishing, soweit ich weiß macht Stroft deshalb gar keine Durchmesserangabe bei Geflecht, sondern hat seine Schnüre in Tragkraftklassen sortiert.
Und das mit der arglistigen Täuschung ist auch so eine Sache?
Richtig Vermessen sollte bei Geflecht eine optische Messung sein und selbst dabei lässt sich noch schummeln, je nach dem ob die Schnur unter Spannung, oder nur lose gemessen wird.
Zwischen eine Schieblehre platt gedrückt, wirst du eine 0,30er Geflochtene auch auf 0,15mm bekommen, um mal hier beim Beispiel einer mit 0,15er angegebener Geflechtschnur zu bleiben.
Bei einer solchen Messung wirst du nur schwerlich eine arglistige Täuschung beweisen können, obwohl es wohl darauf hinausläuft!

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing, soweit ich weiß macht Stroft deshalb gar keine Durchmesserangabe bei Geflecht, sondern hat seine Schnüre in Tragkraftklassen sortiert.
> Und das mit der arglistigen Täuschung ist auch so eine Sache?
> Richtig Vermessen sollte bei Geflecht eine optische Messung sein und selbst dabei lässt sich noch schummeln, je nach dem ob die Schnur unter Spannung, oder nur lose gemessen wird.
> Zwischen eine Schieblehre platt gedrückt, wirst du eine 0,30er Geflochtene auch auf 0,15mm bekommen, um mal hier beim Beispiel einer mit 0,15er angegebener Geflechtschnur zu bleiben.
> ...



Also offenkundig kann ich aber den Durchmesser auf einem Produkt nicht angeben, welcher beim Kunden, wenn er von der Rolle kommt nicht im Ansatz stimmt. Sicherlich wird man sich mit dem Messverfahren wehren, aber was soll es, drehen können Anwälte jeden Sachverhalt nach gut Wetter und Laune.

Zum Thema Tragkraft:

Die englischen Feederruten/Picker haben alle keine Wurfgewichte mehr als Angaben, dort richtet es sich nur nach Tragkraft.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*

@Fantastic Fishing:
So ganz neu ist das Thema nicht, schau dir mal diesen Beitrag aus 2006! an:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing:
> So ganz neu ist das Thema nicht, schau dir mal diesen Beitrag aus 2006! an:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html



Das ist doch eindeutig Täuschung des Verbrauchers......

Scheitert aber wohl einzig und allein daran das die Möglichkeiten kurz vor dem Stippen zuhause nicht gegeben sind. Wäre das Thema populärer, ich glaube die Angabe auf den Schnurrollen würde sich sehr, sehr schnell ändern.


----------



## Michael_05er (21. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Leech schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Dann werde ich mir fürs Feedern einfach mal eine 20 mm Mono-Schnur zulegen - weil ich nur leicht Feedern will für den Anfang zum üben.


In welchem Gewässer willst Du denn feedern? "Leicht" und "Schwer" hat da nix mit "Schwierigkeitsgraden" zu tun (nicht böse gemeint ). Bei mir am Rhein z.B. hat leichtes Feedern wenig Sinn, da muss man schon mit ordentlich Blei ran. Schweres Feedern kann da leichter (also einfacher ) sein, weil einfach die Montage gut liegen bleibt und man nicht ständig neu auswerfen muss etc.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Leech (26. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> In welchem Gewässer willst Du denn feedern? "Leicht" und "Schwer" hat da nix mit "Schwierigkeitsgraden" zu tun (nicht böse gemeint ). Bei mir am Rhein z.B. hat leichtes Feedern wenig Sinn, da muss man schon mit ordentlich Blei ran. Schweres Feedern kann da leichter (also einfacher ) sein, weil einfach die Montage gut liegen bleibt und man nicht ständig neu auswerfen muss etc.
> Grüße,
> Michael



Mir ist klar, dass leicht und schwer in dem Zusammenhang was mit dem Gewicht zu tun hat.
Ich werde an kleineren Läufen feedern - wir haben hier gar keine Monster-Flüsse um die Ecke - aber passt schon von der Aussage her.
Und persönlich finde ich das Feedern mit leichten Körben vielleicht auch einfacher, weil sie sich für mich gefühlt als anfänger einfach manövrieren lassen.

Aber ich weiß schon was du meinst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Leech schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass leicht und schwer in dem Zusammenhang was mit dem Gewicht zu tun hat.
> Ich werde an kleineren Läufen feedern - wir haben hier gar keine Monster-Flüsse um die Ecke - aber passt schon von der Aussage her.
> Und persönlich finde ich das Feedern mit leichten Körben vielleicht auch einfacher, weil sie sich für mich gefühlt als anfänger einfach manövrieren lassen.
> 
> Aber ich weiß schon was du meinst.



Das tolle am leichten Feedern ist einfach der Drill, weil die Ruten mehr hergeben, wesentlich spritziger sind. Dazu kommt auch noch, nicht zu unterschätzen, das die Länge kann eingespart werden. Die Zeiten mit Stecken ü. 3,60m am See sind bei mir vorbei. In der Regel fische ich mit 2,45m und 10gramm-15gramm Futterkörben und es nicht anders, aber einfach gefühlt praktischer und flexibler.

Ich komme damit fast an jede Stelle ran ohne die lästigen Probleme.


----------



## Fuldaangler (26. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*

Es weiß doch mittlerweile jeder das bei geflochtener Schnur nicht der Durchmesser am Ende der Flechtung gemessen wird , sondern die Stärke der einzelnen Fäden addiert wird und dann daraus der Durchmesser errechnet wird. Der schwankt dann je nach Flechtung enorm, je nachdem wie eng oder weit die Flechtung ist. Ein Schnur aus 3 Fäden ist sowieso immer noch ganz anders vom Durchmesser da sie aussieht wie ein Rechteck, mehr breit als hoch. Halbwegs gescheit kommt man da erst ab einer 4 fach Flechtung an den Durchmesser wenn der dann per Lasermessung gemessen wird und nicht anhand der Einzelfäden berechnet wird. Daher kann es sein das eine angegebene 28er geflochtene in Wirklichkeit eine 40er oder mehr ist wenn gerechnet wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Es weiß doch mittlerweile jeder das bei geflochtener Schnur nicht der...........



Dein Ernst ? :q


----------



## Fuldaangler (26. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*

Hast ja Recht. 
Eigentlich sollte es jeder wissen aber leider ist es nicht so. 
Genauso wie eine spezielle geflochtene in wirklichkeit eine Thermoverbundschnur ist.
Ich hab letztens auch eine 28er 8 fachgeflochtene bekommen, die 32kg halten sollte und mit Knoten jedesmal bei 6 kg und mit no Knot bei 9kg gerissen ist. Ich verlasse mich da lieber auf meine eigenen Tests als auf das was als Herstellerangabe auf der Packung steht. Die Schnur ging gleich zurück. Habe schließlich auch einen Ruf als ehrlicher Händler zu verlieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht.
> Eigentlich sollte es jeder wissen aber leider ist es nicht so.
> Genauso wie eine spezielle geflochtene in wirklichkeit eine Thermoverbundschnur ist.
> Ich hab letztens auch eine 28er 8 fachgeflochtene bekommen, die 32kg halten sollte und mit Knoten jedesmal bei 6 kg und mit no Knot bei 9kg gerissen ist. Ich verlasse mich da lieber auf meine eigenen Tests als auf das was als Herstellerangabe auf der Packung steht. Die Schnur ging gleich zurück. Habe schließlich auch einen Ruf als ehrlicher Händler zu verlieren.



Woher sollte man den Mess, wie Fertigungsprozess einer Schnur wissen. Generell interessant, aber ich denke Angler haben andere Baustellen. Dennoch, vielen lieben dank für den Einblick, ich hab was gelernt. #6


----------



## Leech (28. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das tolle am leichten Feedern ist einfach der Drill, weil die Ruten mehr hergeben, wesentlich spritziger sind. Dazu kommt auch noch, nicht zu unterschätzen, das die Länge kann eingespart werden. Die Zeiten mit Stecken ü. 3,60m am See sind bei mir vorbei. In der Regel fische ich mit 2,45m und 10gramm-15gramm Futterkörben und es nicht anders, aber einfach gefühlt praktischer und flexibler.
> 
> Ich komme damit fast an jede Stelle ran ohne die lästigen Probleme.



Hört sich so ziemlich logisch an muss ich sagen. Auch ist der Transportaufwand bei den kleinen Ruten ja nicht unerheblich geringer.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Leech schrieb:


> Hört sich so ziemlich logisch an muss ich sagen. Auch ist der Transportaufwand bei den kleinen Ruten ja nicht unerheblich geringer.



Der Wehrmutstropfen ist aber wenn du weiter raus fischen willst,musst.
Bei den kurzen Stöcken ist bei max.30m schluss.#c:q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*

Wow, 25 mono für Forelle. Da kenne ich einige Forellenangler, die würden das als Ankertau bezeichnen. 

Auch die Mono-Schnür haben keine verlässliche Angabe zum Durchmesser. Verlässlich ist nur die Angabe zur Tragekraft und dass auch nur, wenn sie neu ist. 

Oft wird von den Angelläden empfohlen, jedes Jahr neue Mono zu kaufen. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das nicht nötig. Solange man die Mono dunkel lagert, passiert an der Schur nicht viel. Das Problem ist das UV-Licht.


----------



## Ørret (28. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wow, 25 mono für Forelle. Da kenne ich einige Forellenangler, die würden das als Ankertau bezeichnen. :



Mein Kumpel hat letzte Woche ein 87' iger Forellchen ausem Bach gezogen, die hätte er mit nem 25iger Spinnfaden wohl nicht kaum anlanden können.....kommt halt auf die Forelle an:q:q:q


----------



## Stulle (30. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Der Wehrmutstropfen ist aber wenn du weiter raus fischen willst,musst.
> Bei den kurzen Stöcken ist bei max.30m schluss.#c:q


Hindernisse und Strömung sind damit auch schwer zu umgehen. Bei mir ist alles unter 3m für spezielle Aufgaben. Kommt immer drauf an wo man angelt.


----------



## feederbrassen (30. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Hindernisse und Strömung sind damit auch schwer zu umgehen. Bei mir ist alles unter 3m für spezielle Aufgaben. Kommt immer drauf an wo man angelt.


Ist bei mir das gleiche #6
Am liebsten fische ich meine 13ft Ruten. 
Meine 8ft Ultralight ist für spezielle Einsätze.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Hindernisse und Strömung sind damit auch schwer zu umgehen. Bei mir ist alles unter 3m für spezielle Aufgaben. Kommt immer drauf an wo man angelt.



In 90% aller Stillgewässer und leichter Strömung kommst du klar. Im Uferbereich, auch bis 30 Meter Distanz stehen genügend Fische, es sei du Angelst in einer Badewanne mit Sandbank auf 50 Meter, dann hast du gelitten.

Drill ist definitiv eine Klasse Sache, besser als mit Ruten die durch hartes Rückgrad glänzen. Ausschlitzen wird dir auch kein Fisch, du kannst fast alles gut manövrieren, bis auf starke Karpfen, Pustekuchen, da musst du ihn gewähren lassen.

Winkelpickern/Pickern ist Klassisch und ne tolle Fangmethode. ( du hast nicht behauptet, das es das nicht, ums gleich vorzubeugen )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ist bei mir das gleiche #6
> Am liebsten fische ich meine 13ft Ruten.
> Meine 8ft Ultralight ist für spezielle Einsätze.



Du oller Grobmotoriker. |supergri|supergri 

( Mir fehlt da wohl mal wieder ein ordentlicher Karpfen am Picker, dann wird die Rute wieder automatisch länger und steifer )


----------



## Stulle (30. August 2017)

*AW: Welche Angelschnur für welche Art des Angelns?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In 90% aller Stillgewässer und leichter Strömung kommst du klar. Im Uferbereich, auch bis 30 Meter Distanz stehen genügend Fische, es sei du Angelst in einer Badewanne mit Sandbank auf 50 Meter, dann hast du gelitten.
> 
> Drill ist definitiv eine Klasse Sache, besser als mit Ruten die durch hartes Rückgrad glänzen. Ausschlitzen wird dir auch kein Fisch, du kannst fast alles gut manövrieren, bis auf starke Karpfen, Pustekuchen, da musst du ihn gewähren lassen.
> 
> Winkelpickern/Pickern ist Klassisch und ne tolle Fangmethode. ( du hast nicht behauptet, das es das nicht, ums gleich vorzubeugen )



ich angel aber hauptsächlich im tiede bereich der elbe bei Hamburg <40g ist ultra leicht, steinschüttungen oder 2m+ rosengürtel sind standard. das pickern an sich hab ich aufgegeben da ich gegen weißfisch schwerst allergisch bin. Und die beschriebene badewann gibts hier auch nennen wir Ostsee :q


----------

